# Kansas



## Rick3060 (Dec 28, 2014)

Had a great trip this year in Kansas!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

I would say so! congrats that is a stud!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 29, 2014)

DAgum!  Details?


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow!  Congratulations on that brute!


----------



## mcagle (Jan 2, 2015)

He is a bruiser!  Congrats


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2015)

Love the mass!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great buck, congrats!


----------

